# Unable to configure Belkin router



## Vonquent (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey there,

I had a problem crop up today which has taken a toll on my wireless connection. I was trying to enable my Belkin router as an access point for another wireless device, but almost immediately after I did I lost my wireless connection.

I tried to get back to the router's configuration page (by typing default gateway into my browser) to revert the changes but I couldn't connect to it and haven't been able to since. I ran ipconfig to see if there were any obvious problems and it seems I've lost the default gateway:

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.61.66
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I had a look on the CD the router came with but if I try and configure anything it just tries to take me to 192.168.2.1, the old default gateway, which obviously draws a blank.

Any suggestions for how I might be able to fix this? I've tried some obvious solutions like resetting router/modem and trying to detect IP settings automatically but no luck. Also tried ipconfig /release and /renew but still nothing. 

Some more info on my router can be found here: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=372043

Any help would be much appreciated since I have no idea where to look next.

Thanks :]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Vonquent (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the help, John. I'm happy to report that after following your instructions everything seems to be back to normal.

Below is the output from command prompt, though I didn't notice the DNS address in the ipconfig results so I skipped it.

Thanks again for the help, you have the gratitude of myself and everyone in this house :]


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : Belkin
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4cf7:2bb6:5d85:7a47%10
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

C:\Users\Joe>ping 192.168.2.2

Pinging 192.168.2.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.2:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Joe>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Joe>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 105ms, Maximum = 107ms, Average = 106ms

C:\Users\Joe>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=170ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 168ms, Maximum = 171ms, Average = 169ms
```


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it all worked out. :smile:

The DNS address is missing because you didn't use the /ALL parameter. No need since it's working. :grin:


----------

